# HELP! Trying to heat press on Adidas Warm up Jackets



## pacificthinktees (Oct 3, 2011)

What in the heck is going on here!?

I've done quite a few jobs using my heat press and never had the kind of troubles I'm experiencing right now. I'm using Easy Print 2" numbers to print onto Adidas Climacool warmup jackets. Directions say to press for 4 seconds at 365 or 8 seconds at 340. I'm using a teflon sheet because I'm afraid the jackets will melt at such a high heat setting.

The problem is I can't peel the paper from the garment once I've pressed. I don't want to tug on it too much and I've tried peeling both warm and cool. 

Is it TOO hot? What am I doing wrong? How about the zipper? I'm pressing on the left chest and they're zip ups so it's impossible to put it on the press without having the zipper being in the way. Thanks in advance, I'm dyin' here!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You may not have enough heat by using the teflon sheet.....I find you need to add 10 or 15 degrees to compensate for the heat loss from 1 side of the teflon to the other....You may want to call Transfer Express.....Their folks can usually help....


----------



## pacificthinktees (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you. And you're right, Transfer Express is usually pretty helpful. I'm just surprised that at this high a temp, they're not transferring. Once I finally get them to transfer, I'm worried they won't hold up in the wash. Any experience with that?


----------



## pacificthinktees (Oct 3, 2011)

UPDATE!!!:

Royster13, your advice was great, thank you so much. I cranked up the heat to 370 and that seemed to do the trick. Also, instead of 4 seconds, because I was using the teflon sheet, I pressed for 6 seconds. To solve the problem of the zipper, I folded a wash cloth and put it underneath the area where I was going to press. Before, I was just covering the zipper with a thin, old shirt, covering the entire thing with teflon, and pressing. It seemed like the zipper was keeping the press from making good contact. By raising it with the wash cloth, it solved the problem perfectly.

Thanks to everyone who logs onto t-shirtforums.com just to answer questions and help people. You don't know what it means to us!


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

I'm sure there are more tricks than a wash cloth, mine is insulated duct material. I'm a duct cleaner by day and I use the thinner firm black insulated duct that heating companies put inside some ductwork. It's firm, last's a long time pressing, and is great for working with, no seams, rises,..., that's all on this end.


----------

